# New YouTube upload



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Just posted new YouTube video for BNL Rail. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt3RB_cFj60 Some of you might find it fun.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt3RB_cFj60


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Too much titeling. Not enough video.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

What's fun? 

It's an advertisement! 

And a poor one at that.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you guys wanna buy some dust let me know we have plenty here in the corn cob state. It's all Free too!! LOL Regal


----------



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm glad rlvette got the point of the video, it is an advertisement (Thus the reason it was put in this section of the forum). However, he may have missed the point that it was for Fairy Dust; hence not to be taken seriously. It was done more for humor and to point to my website: BNLRail.com, a site based on my the theme of railroad. Torby point about titling is well taken and I certainly will keep it in mind for future attempts. blueregal, I originally come from Iowa, Mason City, and I do know about the dust. The cornfield featured in the video is right behind my house in Massachusetts. Irony since I left Iowa to get away from the cornfields.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Really? Pixie dust isn't real?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Pixies are very clean and produce little to no dust... that is why it is so expensive if you do happen to find it. There is quite a blackmarket of counterfeit pixie dust, though, so be careful to be sure you get the real stuff.


----------

